# Hornady light magnum 30-06



## AL-umineum (Jul 16, 2004)

I've got a question for you rifle load experts:

I've been contemplating switching to the light magnum load from the standard 30-06 Hornady I've been using. No real reason for the change other than I'm thinking it will offer a little more punch. If I were to make this change what grain/bullet type combo would y'all recommend? 150 Gr. SST, 150 Gr. IB,
165 Gr. BTSP, 165 Gr. SST, 180 Gr. BTSP? And why would that be your choice? BTW, I am shooting a Weatherby Vanguard and hunting in San Saba. Most shots will be between 75 and 150 yards. Thanks in advance for the info. Someone on another sight had this to say about the light magnums
"_In the Hornady Light Magnum and Federal Premium High Energy loads, the .30-06 performs at or near the .300 H&H and Winchester Magnum level_."

Jeff


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I can't see where you would gain anything meaningful from the change at 75-150 yards. I would use the standard 165 grain loads.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

AL-umineum said:


> I've got a question for you rifle load experts:
> 
> I've been contemplating switching to the light magnum load from the standard 30-06 Hornady I've been using. No real reason for the change other than I'm thinking it will offer a little more punch. If I were to make this change what grain/bullet type combo would y'all recommend? 150 Gr. SST, 150 Gr. IB,
> 165 Gr. BTSP, 165 Gr. SST, 180 Gr. BTSP? And why would that be your choice? BTW, I am shooting a Weatherby Vanguard and hunting in San Saba. Most shots will be between 75 and 150 yards. Thanks in advance for the info. Someone on another sight had this to say about the light magnums
> ...


1. Whoever said they perform at or even near the 300 Mag level should not be allowed to use a firearm in that altered state. You talking about a whole different league round.

2.What Charles Helm says is true.

Additionally, BuckSnort has used them and has good things to say. Maybe he'll chime in here. Also, he has a 300 Win Mag and a 30-06 he shoots the Light Mags in. He can also confirm you there is a significant difference.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I use them in my 270. I have a Win M-70 Classic Featherweight. I mainly handload my rifle ammo and with this particular rifle the accuracy was mediocre with every load I tried. I bought a box of 140gr Hornady Light Magnums just to see if there really was any increase in velocity to amount to anything. To my suprise not only was there a big increase in velocity over even any of the 130gr loads I had loaded up but it was also much more accurate in my rifle than anything I had loaded for it. So, that is the only rifle I own right now that I buy ammo for. 

(Edit: Yes I do own a chronograph and I am going by my chrono on the velocity increases I saw.)

Will it make a .30-06 into a .300 Mag, prolly not. Are they worth a try, sure why not?


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

*Hornady*

I switched over to the Hornady custom cartridges. I shoot a 150 gr sst out of the 30.06, a 154 gr sst out of the 7mm rem mag and a 130 gr sp out of the .270. I am happy with there performance at the range. I am curious to see how the SST performs on a deer at a 150 - 175 yds. I want the deer downed when I hit it, but I don't want to lose to much meat. Is the SST bullet the same as a ballistic bullet but just another name ( super shock tip )?


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Always loved the Hornady Customs in my 270 but when they came out with the Light Mags I tried them and they would not group anywhere as good as the Customs. So I switched back and have always been very happy with the results.


----------



## sandman (May 21, 2004)

For whitetail at 75-150 yds., I would be more concerned with bullet construction and accuracy than speed. Hornady does make some good stuff though. If the Light Mags group better, use them. If not, all you will be gaining is more recoil.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

I had the exact opposite thing happen. The customs don't group nearly as well as the Light mags in my 270. The LMs have worked extremely well for me.



bountyhunter said:


> Always loved the Hornady Customs in my 270 but when they came out with the Light Mags I tried them and they would not group anywhere as good as the Customs. So I switched back and have always been very happy with the results.


----------



## HornSuperFan (May 31, 2005)

Charles Helm said:


> I can't see where you would gain anything meaningful from the change at 75-150 yards. I would use the standard 165 grain loads.


Exactly.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

AL,

I also have a lease in San Saba. Drop me a PM if you want to compare and talk leases, weather (rain), and hunting experiences. I alway like to hear from other folks in the area and what works / doesn't work for them.

As for bullett types - I'm a firm believer in practice - so as the darn things are expensive I practice with the Remmy Core Lokts - and I shoot with them. Very pleased with the way it all turns out. (I'm 130 yds from my feeder.)


----------



## sandman (May 21, 2004)

How many deer and elk do you figure have dropped over the years after being shot with the cheap, now inferior CoreLokts and PowerPoints LOL.


----------



## txhoghtr (Aug 14, 2006)

Use what works for your gun. At your ranges the accuracy should be sub 1 inch. If the LM's dont work as well as the ones you using now then you need to stick the the old stuff.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

AL-umineum said:


> I've been contemplating switching to the light magnum load from the standard 30-06 Hornady I've been using. No real reason for the change other than I'm thinking it will offer a little more punch. If I were to make this change what grain/bullet type combo would y'all recommend? 150 Gr. SST, 150 Gr. IB,
> 165 Gr. BTSP, 165 Gr. SST, 180 Gr. BTSP? And why would that be your choice? BTW, I am shooting a Weatherby Vanguard and hunting in San Saba. Most shots will be between 75 and 150 yards. Thanks in advance for the info. Someone on another sight had this to say about the light magnums
> "_In the Hornady Light Magnum and Federal Premium High Energy loads, the .30-06 performs at or near the .300 H&H and Winchester Magnum level_."


Use the load that shoots the best in your rifle regardless whether or not it is the Light Mags or Customs. At 30-06 velocities I doubt you'd have performance problems with the SST bullets (see below), the BTSP (Interlock) have a good reputation, and the IB (InterBonds) should perform excellent. The Light Mags with IB bullets will be the most expensive, but are not "needed" unless they are the only ones that shoot good in your rifle or you decide to go after bigger game.



Asolde said:


> I switched over to the Hornady custom cartridges. I shoot a 150 gr sst out of the 30.06, a 154 gr sst out of the 7mm rem mag and a 130 gr sp out of the .270. I am happy with there performance at the range. I am curious to see how the SST performs on a deer at a 150 - 175 yds. I want the deer downed when I hit it, but I don't want to lose to much meat. Is the SST bullet the same as a ballistic bullet but just another name ( super shock tip )?


The SST is a similar design to the Ballistic Tip. In the SST the polymer tip promotes rapid expansion while the interlock ring is designed to slow the expansion to promote penetration. The BT uses varying thickness of the copper jacket to attempt controlling the expansion. When pushed to magnum velocities (or in some cases not even magnum velocities) you run the risk of either bullet becoming too fragile and lacking penetration (the same is true for a lot of other bullets as well)...basically they blow-up or fragment so much that they lack penetration.

If you want the deer down where you hit it I'd suggest adjusting your point of aim...I don't promote head or neck shots...so for what you desire I suggest high shoulder shots. However, I feel you are taking a risk if you do this with the SST b/c you'll be going through a tougher part of the deer than if you went behind the shoulder; i.e. you want the bullet to stay together and penetrate. Less risk of this with the BTSP (Interlock) in my opinion. And almost no risk with the InterBond.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I was wondering when Ballistics Professor Woodrow would chime in on this.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

pacontender said:


> I had the exact opposite thing happen. The customs don't group nearly as well as the Light mags in my 270. The LMs have worked extremely well for me.


I believe that, as I have always found that different guns like different food. Take to Remington 700 ADLs in 270 and with the same ammo one is likely to group better than the other. Then switch ammo and the other one will give you the better group. That is why you need to shoot your primary deer rifle a lot to know the gun and what works best and when.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

I've shot them in my 25-06 Rem. Sendero rifle. They shot wel, grouping under an inch. Checked them with a chorograph and velocity was only 55fps on average faster than standard loads. They did perform well on game and I like them. Anyone that thinks they can get up to .300 mag speeds with them is just plain pulling your chain.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

tokavi said:


> I've shot them in my 25-06 Rem. Sendero rifle. They shot wel, grouping under an inch.


I shoot that same rifle and the guy I bought it from gave me less than 1/2 a box of the light mags that he had left over...they shot REAL good! No BS < .5" group...check out the group on the very bottom:










I handload for my 25-06 now, but my gun certainly liked them that day.

I hunted with a Browning .270 prior to getting the 25-06 and over the years I tried the following Hornady rounds at various times: Custom 130gr BTSP, Custom 140gr SST, Light Mag 130gr SST, LM 130gr IB, and LM 140gr BTSP. As I recall the Custom 130gr BTSP and LM 130gr SST shot the best; and unfortunately the LM 130gr IB shot the worst.

Don't have to worry about it anymore though...


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

No doubt Woodrow and some others know a whole lot more than I when it comes to ballistics...but I do speak from results. The Hornady Light Mag 30.06 165gr Interbond has been the best round fired through my weapon. It does some serious damage and leaves a great blood trail. It does what I want it to do, which is bring down deer. I have converted many .06 gunners to this round and they swear by it like I do...Now I'm not so sure about the 300 win mag yet...bought some scirroco's last season and they worked great on a pig skull but did poorly on a whitetail shoulder....I still have them because they cost 36.00 a box and have only used three,,,probably just use the rounds on hogs this year so far they have proven inconsistent.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

At 75 to 100 yards why bother. If it makes you feel better then do it. The animal will wake up dead and have no idea what killed it. Lets keep it simple.

Charlie


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

*Good Review about Hornady SST bullet*

http://www.gunsandammomag.com/ammunition/shock_value/index.html


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I don't like the "total bullet disintegration" comments made several times in the column. Only 1 of 4 bullets exited, and that was at 310 yards. And these tests were done with a .308 and a 30-06. Ramp that up to 300 Mag velocities and the results would get worse. Sounds more like the ballistic tip to me. Not for me.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Boy...*



sandman said:


> How many deer and elk do you figure have dropped over the years after being shot with the cheap, now inferior CoreLokts and PowerPoints LOL.


Ain't that the truth? I still use them, lol.



TH


----------



## srhyde1 (Dec 23, 2021)

I killed my first big buck with the 150 grain Hornady Light magnums !! This beast walked directly under my stand and I shot him at 10 yards !! Only had to shoot him once !!!! Dead right there !! Yes they work well on game !


----------

